# Adaptateur secteur brulant



## deadlocker (4 Septembre 2005)

Tout est dans le titre, ou presque ;-)

J'ai un ibook 14" 933 Mhz, et je constate que mon adaptateur secteur est brulant après avoir commencé de recharger la babass. Difficile de le tenir dans les mains plus d'une dizaine de secondes. Cette température me parait incompatible avec les composants électronique...

Et le votre, il est comment ? :à)


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre, ou presque ;-)
> 
> J'ai un ibook 14" 933 Mhz, et je constate que mon adaptateur secteur est brulant après avoir commencé de recharger la babass. Difficile de le tenir dans les mains plus d'une dizaine de secondes. Cette température me parait incompatible avec les composants électronique...
> 
> Et le votre, il est comment ? :à)


 le  miens ossi il me semble... apres un certains temps ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Septembre 2005)

pareil chez moi.


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

Idem... très chaud pendant la charge et tiède lorsque la batterie est pleine... je pense que c'est tout à fait normal...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi chaud au départ et apres c'est ok


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

voui lorsque ta batterie ce charge ton transformateur tourne et ce qui fait qu'il surchauffe, mais bon c'est juste deux bobinages de cuivre... avant que ça fonde tu as le temps...  

il y a un calcule que j'avais apris mais bon ces u=ri cos fi au carré ! euh ça fait longtemps quoi


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2005)

Pareil sur mon ibook G4 933, ca chauffe mais plus en fonction de la température de la pièce.
Chez moi ca chauffe moyen, mais ici en cours avec 30 pc (beurk) et mon p'tit ibook (miam) par une température d'été à 30°C ça chauffe dur dur.

D'ailleur j'ai remarqué que lorsque le soir je range mon adaptateur secteur dans ma sacoche alors qu'il est chaud, il est rangé en face de l'ecran pendant les trajets et bien lorsque j'arrive chez moi mon ecran est plus sombre d'un côté, avez vous remarquez cela ?

Du coup, je range dans un autre sac l'adaptateur secteur.....

Merci
MamaCass


----------



## lewax (6 Septembre 2005)

toujours (très) chaud mais je peux quand même le tenir dans la main. (powerbook 15" 1.5ghz


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2005)

Meme quand la batterie est pleine?


----------



## lewax (7 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Meme quand la batterie est pleine?



Ben la, la batterie est pleine et le PB a passé toute la nuit allumé. Le transfo est tiède. Donc... non!!!


----------



## lilimac54 (7 Septembre 2005)

pareil pour mes deux powerbook 17" et 15"
quand je les charge les alims sont bouillantes 
sinon elles sont tièdes tout à fait normal !!!!


----------



## JiHell (7 Septembre 2005)

Idem pour mon Pw 15"


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

Je pense que de toute facon tout est étudié pour


----------



## lewax (7 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que de toute facon tout est étudié pour



Ouai, je pense aussi, vu qu'on a tous les même symptômes. Perso, ça m'a jamais inquiété.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

Moi non plus, en tout cas moins que les histoires de taches ou autre


----------



## AlBundy (9 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon ibook 14" 1,42GHZ( mon premier mac :love:  :love:  :love: )et je m'inquiétais du même problème, vous me rassurez donc


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Septembre 2005)

AlBundy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon ibook 14" 1,42GHZ( mon premier mac :love:  :love:  :love: )et je m'inquiétais du même problème, vous me rassurez donc



salut à toi !!!!

c'est vrai que c'est assez effayant mais c'est normal tu peux surfer tranquille


----------



## vincmyl (9 Septembre 2005)

Ton iBook est en parfaite bonne santé


----------



## Garfield fait son Mac (10 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un powerBook 12' depuis deux semaines et j'ai remarqué que le transfo chauffait beaucoup pendant la charge mais une fois chargé il est tiède... tout me semble normal pour un si petit transfo...

Garfield.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

Oui donc pas d'affolement  :love:


----------



## chupastar (11 Septembre 2005)

J'apporte un témoignage de plus: lorsque ma batterie est vide et qu'elle se recharge => très chaud, quand ma batterie est pleine => tiède.

Voilà, donc pas de soucis!


----------



## Tox (11 Septembre 2005)

Idem pour moi !


----------

